# Who do dogs tend to take after more?



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it the mother or the father? I know it may be different in all cases but Jack and Ollie resemble their mums more than their dad...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

With Kirby my oldest his dads was so friendly and happy. His tail never stopped, but Kirbys mom was mean and fat lol. He is alot like his mom, mean and fat lol. He is getting nicer as he ages. Chewy I really didnt get to know his parents just have seen them a few times. Now Honda, I owned both her parents and she is so her mothers daughter. Cries like her, acts stuck up like her, spoiled rotten like her. She is a mirror of her mother and it makes me feel like I still have her mother at times. I even catch my hubby calling honda, her mothers name instead of honda.  I miss her mom and her dad and all my others...


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ciarra said:


> She is a mirror of her mother and it makes me feel like I still have her mother at times. I even catch my hubby calling honda, her mothers name instead of honda.  I miss her mom and her dad and all my others...


 I'm so sorry, <<<hugs>>>


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you mean in personality or looks. 

I would say for Chopper he resembles his dad in both looks and personality, more reserved and quiet. 

Ryleigh looks more like her daddy than her mommy but they both have super friendly/loving personalities so she got that from both of them.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was talking looks but when it comes to personality Jack (and Toby) are very much their mum and Ollie gets a bit of both!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

All three of my chis look more like their dads


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bentley looks alot like his mum


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

I think it depends on the dog itself....you can usually see traits of both parents or in my case you can go back a few generations!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper looks like his mommy but has the 
personality of both his parents.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The only pets I've had whose parents I've met are Tilly and Pearl (both from the same litter). I'd say that physically they resemble their mother more...though both have a more pronounced apple head like their dad. In coat texture and color, it's their mom hands down. She was a black and tan glossy coat while their father is a lovely chocolate brown wavy double coat. 

Personality-wise, I'd say it's split. Tilly is more like her dad: loving, slightly clingy, and an active pup but also a fearless explorer. Pearl is very submissive and intimidated by new surroundings. It took me two days just to get her to stop cringing every time I pet her. Towards the end of our weekend together, she was literally running at me and jumping into my arms, but let a stranger come in and it was back to belly-down position and hiding under the couch whereas Tilly would come investigate who the new person was.

Having said that, I don't think it's the rule. Jody has a favorite pairing that throws gorgeous and tiny little babies that resemble the father in everything except coat length. Maybe it has to do with genetics, but a lot of moms just seem dominant in their looks whereas some pairs produce minatures of their dads.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Ollie seems quite undershot like his father?


Obviously, as he is a pet it doesn't matter  

Barbara x


----------

